# Slow shutter spedd sync



## BANANAJACK (Aug 18, 2017)

Dear members,

Here a picture of a facebook friend (who gave me permission to post in this

Log In or Sign Up to View

Here are the parameters : _Old Olympus FL-50R flash in a 20x30softbox, probably about 6ft from the subject. Triggered by Pocket Wizard transciever._

What I find very intesting is the low shutter speed : 1/40th second.

Could someone explain how this portrait is so tack sharp without ghost with such a low SS !


----------



## Designer (Aug 18, 2017)

BANANAJACK said:


> Could someone explain how this portrait is so tack sharp without ghost with such a low SS !


Yes.  Even though the shutter speed was slow, the duration of the flash is very short, freezing any movement. 

Excellent shot.  Nominated for POTM, August, 2017

Pose, frame, background, lighting, focus, balance, all good.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 18, 2017)

i dont think bananajack actually took this picture...  he just wants to understand the technique a little better


----------



## BANANAJACK (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks Mr Braineack


----------



## Designer (Aug 18, 2017)

Braineack said:


> i dont think bananajack actually took this picture...  he just wants to understand the technique a little better


BANANAJACK; did you take that photograph?  If not, you should take it down and post a link to it.


----------



## KmH (Aug 18, 2017)

Using a slow shutter speed with flash is called - Dragging the shutter.


----------

